# The Cat next door...



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2008)

The Tabby next door is polishing up on his mouse catching strategy.








Knowing him as I do, It won't help as the mice are too smart for him.

Pepper


----------



## Pepper (Jun 29, 2008)

This is the Cat's nemesis...

Pepper


----------

